# Just came across this nice E30 M3 For Sale



## jakel542 (Aug 15, 2020)

Just came across this E30 for sale in auction. Have been looking for one for a while, and this ones seems to be a a nice yet still driver quality example. Lots of recent maintenance, and seems to be overall well cared for, but anything to look out for? I've previously heard good things about this auction, so not too worried about that. I do know that their reserves tend to run every so slightly higher than BaT though. Thanks in advance.

1988 BMW M3 - The Driven Exchange


----------

